

Ask HN: What is the best way to boost a startup in the web? - onursenture

Hi all, we are 4 passionate computer engineers who are trying to spread our work http://gonnasphere.com on the web. And, we see that it is really hard to get new users to our service.<p>So, what is the best way of boosting our idea. What are your suggestions?<p>Thank you.
======
SirPalmerston
This kinda reminds me of a web app I found a few days ago, [Fork
Bin](<http://www.forkbin.com/>) which lets people make lists and allows others
to "fork them."

But, either way, I wouldn't use either - I wouldn't want to share my lists.
Their mine and mine only.

------
Robby2012
I agree with schoash, I don't understand why would I want to share my to-dos,
that would be a total invasion of my privacy

~~~
Parazitull
i read an article by pg saying he thinks email is practically an impractical
to-do list and it would be nice for someone to create a replacement ( for
emails ) under the guise of a share-able todo list;

i think

------
schoash
Why would I want to share my todos?

~~~
onursenture
Here is why, your friends might wonder what are you doing? Or you may want let
them know how you are busy, what is your plans... It's up to you actually, if
you dont want to share publicly it is possible to hide them with privacy
settings.

